# Spot the gear



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

There are 18 coffee related bits and pieces on my station (not including cups/glasses). Can ye spot 'em?


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

ha. picture's quite small. I can see (I think) a vario, a classic, a chemex, a tamper, a cafetiere, a pack of filter papers (?), a steaming jug, scales (?), 2 bags of beans. Most people I know consider the microwave a vital piece of coffee making equipment; can I count that too?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+ Porlex, ceramic wave dripper? cloth homemade knockbox?


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

The pigeon. I never pull a shot until I get a nod from my trusty pigeon coffee-guardian.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the dripper next to the milk jug?

booklet containing tasting notes?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Puly descaler hiding at the back.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

wastedhours said:


> The pigeon. I never pull a shot until I get a nod from my trusty pigeon coffee-guardian.


lol. Me too.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Good eyes. Tasting notes book is bang on, though I forgot about that and didn't include it in the eighteen! There's a few others hiding.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Answers:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Christ, we needed x-ray eyes haha


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

So what are those items that we can't actually see. lol.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Puly caff, descaler, 2 different filter papers, grindz, 2 scales and an aeropress.


----------

